# Rosewood NC Carpet Season



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Hello, just letting everyone know that it's now carpet season at Rosewood Raceway just outside of Goldsboro, NC. Track opens between 10-10:30am. Registration ends at 2-2:30pm. Racing starts at 3pm every Saturday.

Main classes are;

Spec Touring
Stock Touring
Stock 1/12th

Other classes may be run if there are enough cars (usually 3 or more).

Glenn (track owner) is also trying to start a Mini T class.

Best to use Odorless compound here.

New track layout. We dumped the RoadRails and now have 2 2x4's stacked up as the lanes with plastic flappers at the ends. Check the pic out.

We try to run by basic Roar rules for carpet.

For more info, please call Glenn at (919)734-7754. Or post your questions here.

Track address is:

651 Community Dr, Goldsboro, NC 27530

Thankyou,

Jimmy Mac


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

hey Jimmy that lay out looks alot like last years snowbirds lay out give or take a little so this sat is carpet right if so I will be there and I am trying to bring a few others


----------



## racermac71 (Nov 1, 2004)

*racing this saturday ?*

just curious if everyone is racing saturday or if glen is closed for thanksgiving weekend


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Every Saturday from now out. Maybe not XMas... but yes, this weekend we are racing.


----------



## racermac71 (Nov 1, 2004)

hey jimmy, mcdaniels here.... curious if there is gona be anyone running 12th scale tommorrow, and if so much of a chance of running 19 turn instead of stock. im planning on running either way if there are gonna be any 12th scales so let me know. laterz


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

I dunno. I'll be racing Stock Touring and playing around with some 12th scale. Just ask around tomorrow. I'll ask around if I get there before you. I know not everyone has a 19t motor. So we'll see. But there should be a few 12th scales there tomorrow.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

We ended up with Spec Touring, 19t Touring, and Stock 1/12th scale this past Saturday.

Reminder, Racing every Saturday from now on. Track opens between 10-10:30am.

Catch yall this weekend.


----------



## racermac71 (Nov 1, 2004)

hey jimmy, gonna try a little harder this week lol, woke up too late on sat from going out clubbin fri night


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

The track has been "dressed up". I'll have to take pics this Saturday and post them up. Anyways, come out and have some fun! Track opens up between 10-10:30am.

Jimmy Mac


----------



## racermac71 (Nov 1, 2004)

wheres the pics of the track dressed up at jimmy ? lol


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

I think they are hiding with you! hehe

Track is still running every Saturday. But it will be closed for XMas. I think it will be open for NewYears. But I'll post up later on to make sure.

Track pic... just a few additions....


----------



## Rusty (Dec 12, 2004)

What is the difference between the two touring classes? What kind of cars are being run? Is it indoor or outdoor? I havent been to Rosewood for about 8 years, and I know there is an outdoor track now. Is there still oval racing? What else is going on at the track? Last question, could someone E-mail the pics of the track to me? [email protected]

Ron, what's up dude?? You remember me??? I used to school you in the spec class!!

Jimmy, You were just starting out when I was there! Sounds like your still going strong!!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 12, 2004)

Is there any other classes than touring and 1/12th?? Also, is the 1/12th class oval or what? What kind of bodyies are they using?


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Rusty, the tracks are outdoor asphalt on-raod and indoor carpet on-road. There is no Oval. We tried, indoor oval, but they never came and/or abandoned us.. so it's all on-road now.

And who are you?? hehe... I actually started racing in the 80's. I'm not Jimmy Wilson if you are confusing me with anyone. Only been racing at the "Wood" since maybe 2001.

Touring classes are mainly Spec Touring (any TC car with sedan body with Trinity Spec motors and batteries) and Stock Touring (any TC with sedan body, any 6cell battery, and any Roar based stock motor). We do have 19t class from time to time. And very very rarely do we have a mod class. That may happen maybe 2 times out of the whole year.

12th scale is of course onroad. Stock is the only class they have run so far.

Other classes? Nope. But Glenn will start another class (not oval) as long as there are at least 3 or more. He's been trying to get a Mini-T class goin. But no one has showed up yet. If they did, he would cut the track in half for them.

Cars being run? Any touring car out on the market; TC3, TC4, Losi XXX-S, TRF415, TB Evo IV, Yokomo SD, Pro 4, Corrally Assasin, Barracuda R2/R3, and XRay. 12th scale you might see mainly CRC Carpet Knife. But I run an Atsushi Hara Hammer 12. There have been also IRS RugRats, Trinity SwitchBlade, RC12L3, and Yokomo YRX12.

Bodies? Any Touring car 2/4 door body. Parma Alfa is a popular one. Protoform Mazda 6 is another. Then you have PF Alfa 2.0, Stratus 2.0, and Losi Alfa. I run Mazda 6, Ride Stratus Mk II, Tamiya Legacy B4, Yokomo Stratus E, and PF Alfa 2.0. For 12th scale I like the Parma Speed 8. Still the best body around. But I have used CEFX, and PF Speed12. Others out there are that new CRC body (dunno name of it) and the new Parma body.

As for pictures... I'd have to dig around. If you search this forum for Rosewood.. you'll find the outdoor track pics as well.

I don't think Ron really reads this forum. You might try our main forum on RC Car Action. Thats where the "regulars" chat. You'll catch Ron and Glenn on there.

Anyways, catch yall Saturday... 

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Just letting everyone know we will be racing on New Years day. Come out and have fun with us! See first post for more info about the track.

Merry Christmas!

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Good racing tonight by all.

Glenn will start to tech cars for the following....

Car weight rule is;

50oz. For Spec Touring
51oz. For Touring (stock/mod/19t)
29oz. For 12th Scale

Ride height rule is;

4mm For all Touring Cars
3mm For 12th Scale

Also, Glenn will soon announce the dates for the Winter Bash coming up next month. So stay tuned.

Jimmy Mac


----------



## Rusty (Dec 12, 2004)

Kilruf,
Sounds like your not the same Jimmy I was thinking. Jimmy Wilson is who I was thinking of I think. It's been a long time since I was at Rosewood, so my memory is kind of gone! 

Do they race all classes inside and out?

When I started racing at the Wood, Oval was the thing to do. We had about 30 racers every weekend. But on road is cool too! But I will miss the Ovals high banks! 

I'm probably jumping the gun in planning to race at the Wood again. I don't even have orders to go back to Goldsboro yet. But if I do I know where my Saturdays will be spent!


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Jimmy Wilson was actually there today racing. If you want, I'll let him know you said "Hi". Does he know you by Rusty?

Right now we are racing indoor carpet road course. Classes today were Spec Touring, Stock Touring, 19t Touring, and stock 12th. They will keep racing indoors til about spring time. Then they will head back out on asphalt where the main classes are usually Spec Touring, Stock Touring, 19t Touring, and Nitro Touring. So basically.. if you got a Touring car... you'd be all set... hehe.

Anyways, had a blast today. This Friday will be open practice from 6pm to 9pm. Then of course racing on Saturday. Come out and have some fun!

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

*Winter Bash Trophy Race* 

The Wood will again be hosting our Annual Winter Bash Trophy Race on February 26th. Classes and more info to come later on. Money _might_ be also handed out. But that's up in the air. Stay tuned....

Till then.. come out on Saturdays to run with us!

Spec Touring 50oz 4mm ride height
Stock Touring 51oz 4mm ride height
19t Touring 51oz 4mm ride height
and usually Stock 12th scale 29oz 3mm ride height

For more info call Glenn at (919)734-7754.

~Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Here is a direct cut/paste from the website about the Winter Bash Carpet Race in 2 weeks.

"WINTER BASH"
Feb 26th
Classes; Spec, Stock, 19T, and 1/12 Stock
Payout
$75.00-First, $50-Second. $25.00-Third
Door prizes and Raffles
Friday practice- open at 10;30
Race day- open at 10;30 Race at 3pm
Entree-$25.00 first class and $20.00 each additional
Ashley's snack bar open with hot dogs and goodies
Come out for a fun day of carpet racing.




must have at least 10 drivers in a class for above payout.
if less than 10, payout will be reduced to $25.00-$15.00-$10.00
Call-(919) 734-7754


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

The track will be open at 10:30am for practice the Friday before the race.

Also note that 12th scale will more than likely be switched from Stock to 19t.

Come on out and have fun!

~Jimmy Mac


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, I think 19t 1/12th turned out to be pretty good and should be our normal 1/12th class from now on.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

The Winter Bash is this Saturday!! Tomorrow (Friday) is practice. Track opens up by 10:30am. And closes by 9pm. Come out and have fun!!


----------

